# OU/Texas football party herf October 11



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

Having a get together for the OU/Texas game at my house in Oklahoma city on October 11. Game starts at 11:00 gonna be lots of fun Burgers, Dogs, Drinks and of course Cigars. PM me for information and directions :ss


----------

